# SIG



## TLSpartan (Mar 11, 2007)

who wants to make me a crazy go nuts sig.
it has to have a spartan(master chief or greek) in it and my name.

so if anyone makes me one i will ever be so grateful


----------



## gov78 (Mar 11, 2007)

I made 2 for you so choose which one ya like


----------



## OSW (Mar 11, 2007)

lol Spartans were crazy, back in the day.


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 11, 2007)

They were eating blood-soup. Real blood. Or something like that, I'm not good in history xD


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 11, 2007)

- Sam


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Mar 11 2007 said:


> - Sam








 Got my vote!


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 11, 2007)

ducks and spartans go together i would pick the animation one .


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh yes, the spartan-duck one is really good.

*singing* I was once a treehouse, I was once a cake.. But I never saw the way the orange slayed the rake (or something like that).


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks gov78 for the awsome sig


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 12, 2007)

='[

- Sam


----------



## gov78 (Mar 12, 2007)

no problem spartan


----------



## gov78 (Mar 12, 2007)

hey i thought id make a avatar to go with that sig


----------



## Lufagathrath (Mar 24, 2007)

Even tho you probubly wont use it , i just had to make a sig ( 300 was such an awesome movie )


----------

